# Hot Spot 101 - Please Help A Rookie GR Dad



## SolidGold

Hi! Welcome to the forum! You said you got your golden a month ago? Where did he come from? Also if you don't mind me asking are you in a warm climate area? It seems like your golden has way too many hotspots on him and I would be worried too. What did your vet say? How many did he see when he checked him over?


----------



## Thor's Mom

According to our vet hot spots can be the result of allergies. We're trying food eliminations to see if they stop. Corn is a big allergen -- what are you feeding? They can be the results of mats, but since you groom your golden well, that's probably not it. Do you find your golden licks a lot in the suspect areas? If so, a cone may help break the habit.

Not all hot spots require a vet. If you find them early and treat them you may be okay. Lots of people swear by gold bond powder.

My main concern would be to verify it's hot spots, not something else needing vet care. A change of diet may do the world of good. Good luck.


----------



## Max Fischer

SolidGold said:


> Hi! Welcome to the forum! You said you got your golden a month ago? Where did he come from? Also if you don't mind me asking are you in a warm climate area? It seems like your golden has way too many hotspots on him and I would be worried too. What did your vet say? How many did he see when he checked him over?


 
Hi, thanks so much for the warm welcome!


My GR came from Michigan (we left it was -1 and four feet of snow) and we live in Phoenix, AZ. You are exactly right, it is warm here, in the 90s even this week!

The vet wasn't too worried, he said I caught the hot spots early (but this was before I located the other ones) and he gave him a shot, a week's worth of antibiotics, and some spray. The vet only saw the spots on his neck, but he did a through exam, checked ears, lungs, etc.

I guess I just don't want to be so reactive, I would rather do some prevention, since my goal is a long, healthy happy life with my baby boy.

Food wise, he has been on the same food for a long time, the only variation is that last weekend I bought him some small treats that are new, and he might have reacted to that. Since then, I am ONLY giving him his food that he is used to, hopefully that will help prevent hot spots. Can something as simple as a new snack effect dogs like this? Wow?!


----------



## Jo Ellen

> Do hot spots ever resolve themselves, or do they always require intervention?


In my experience, hot spots do always require intervention or they spread and become worse. 




> Do you take your GR to the vet for each and every hot spot, or only the big scary ones?


No, I don't take my dog to the vet for hot spots. I catch them early and I use Gold Bond Medicated Powder. I have always had 100% sucess treating her hot spots with this powder.




> Other than being mindful of allergy and dampness conditions, can you prevent hot spots?


Hot spots can be prevented, yes. If your dog is prone to hot spots, I would change to a super premium dog food, and perhaps a grain free food. Also, be vigilant, know the condition of your dog's skin. Brush him, pet him everyday, catch the problems early and choose a treatment that works. Be careful with the fleas, make sure your dog is protected. Flea bites are notorious for causing hot spots. Take care to help your dog stay cool when the summer months get hot. And take his collar off indoors, especially if he's wet. 




> Is there like an anti-hotspot vitamin?


I'm not aware of one but I think Salmon Oil can generally be helpful with skin issues. 




> What do you guys do to prevent/treat hotspots?


I use Gold Bond Medicated Powder, Extra Strength. Comes in a green bottle. I use it at the first sign of trouble, even for a minor skin irritation or if I see my dog is itching a particular area repeatedly. Sometimes I use it just to cool her off when it's very warm. 

I stay away from crappy high-grain dog foods. And in the summer months when she swims a lot, I bathe her regularly with an anti-fungal shampoo I get from the vet.

I brush her thoroughly everyday in the summer so I know what's happening with her skin. And I file her nails after I clip them so they are smooth ... so if she does scratch herself, she won't be so inclined to break the skin.


----------



## Max Fischer

Thor's Mom said:


> According to our vet hot spots can be the result of allergies. We're trying food eliminations to see if they stop. Corn is a big allergen -- what are you feeding? They can be the results of mats, but since you groom your golden well, that's probably not it. Do you find your golden licks a lot in the suspect areas? If so, a cone may help break the habit.
> 
> Not all hot spots require a vet. If you find them early and treat them you may be okay. Lots of people swear by gold bond powder.
> 
> My main concern would be to verify it's hot spots, not something else needing vet care. A change of diet may do the world of good. Good luck.


Hi, thanks so much for the reply, I greatly appreciate it.

I feed my guy Purina One Lamb and Rice. He has been on it, and the vet said it is good, and stay on it.

I will try the Gold Bond powder, I am pretty confident they are hot spots, in the early stages. He was just examined by the vet yesterday, and has a clean bill of health.

I mentioned in an earlier post, I did introduce two new treats last weekend, which I have since elminiated.


----------



## Pointgold

Welcome, and congratulations on choosing a Golden.

Because your boy is having frequently recurring hot spots, or, some sort of dermatitis, I would have your vet check him. Frequent hot spots can be a symptom of other issues, not the least being hypothyroidism, which is a very common disease in Goldens. Food allergies, contact dermatitis, and other environmental issues can also be a cause. I would want to eliminate anything physiological. 

Treating hot spots is fine, but it is most helpful to find the cause and eliminate that.


----------



## SolidGold

Max Fischer said:


> Hi, thanks so much for the warm welcome!
> 
> 
> My GR came from Michigan (we left it was -1 and four feet of snow) and we live in Phoenix, AZ. You are exactly right, it is warm here, in the 90s even this week!
> 
> The vet wasn't too worried, he said I caught the hot spots early (but this was before I located the other ones) and he gave him a shot, a week's worth of antibiotics, and some spray. The vet only saw the spots on his neck, but he did a through exam, checked ears, lungs, etc.
> 
> I guess I just don't want to be so reactive, I would rather do some prevention, since my goal is a long, healthy happy life with my baby boy.
> 
> Food wise, he has been on the same food for a long time, the only variation is that last weekend I bought him some small treats that are new, and he might have reacted to that. Since then, I am ONLY giving him his food that he is used to, hopefully that will help prevent hot spots. Can something as simple as a new snack effect dogs like this? Wow?!


It is possible the change in weather climate is affecting him! AZ is a big temp. change from Ohio! Have you been taking him out in the heat alot? I would try to gradually get him used to the temps out there....Keep him cool and like the others said try to get them early and use the gold bond. Also try to make sure he doesn't lick them which could also make them worse. Good luck!


----------



## Max Fischer

Jo Ellen said:


> In my experience, hot spots do always require intervention or they spread and become worse.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't take my dog to the vet for hot spots. I catch them early and I use Gold Bond Medicated Powder. I have always had 100% sucess treating her hot spots with this powder.
> *Can you please share with me your tips on locating and getting to them early? I asked my vet, and he told me I can palpate them and that will find them, but Fozzie's new little hot spots, are flush with his skin, they do not protrude, so I would not feel them with palpation alone. Also, even though I brush him daily, I never can see as well as when I am using a blow dryer on him. Ugh.*
> 
> 
> Hot spots can be prevented, yes. If your dog is prone to hot spots, I would change to a super premium dog food, and perhaps a grain free food. Also, be vigilant, know the condition of your dog's skin. Brush him, pet him everyday, catch the problems early and choose a treatment that works. Be careful with the fleas, make sure your dog is protected. Flea bites are notorious for causing hot spots. Take care to help your dog stay cool when the summer months get hot. And take his collar off indoors, especially if he's wet.
> 
> *It is funny you mention fleas. My guy is not on any flea preventative. My vet discussed it with me and stated we don't really have a flea problem in Phoenix (fifth biggest city in the US) and he rarely sees them as a problem. He also is cautious about exposing pets to chemicals like that unless it is really needed.*
> 
> I'm not aware of one but I think Salmon Oil can generally be helpful with skin issues.
> 
> 
> 
> I use Gold Bond Medicated Powder, Extra Strength. Comes in a green bottle. I use it at the first sign of trouble, even for a minor skin irritation or if I see my dog is itching a particular area repeatedly. Sometimes I use it just to cool her off when it's very warm.
> *I will buy some tonight! Thanks for the tip. I am guessing when I see an early hot spot, apply a liberal amount of Gold bond to the site? Do you do this once daily, or more often?*
> 
> 
> I stay away from crappy high-grain dog foods. And in the summer months when she swims a lot, I bathe her regularly with an anti-fungal shampoo I get from the vet.
> *What do you consider crappy? I'm new to this, and when he was at his service dog school, they had him on Purina One, Lamb & Rice, which I didn't really think was top notch, but our local vet said it is good also.*
> 
> I brush her thoroughly everyday in the summer so I know what's happening with her skin. And I file her nails after I clip them so they are smooth ... so if she does scratch herself, she won't be so inclined to break the skin.


*Thanks so much for the input!*


----------



## Max Fischer

Pointgold said:


> Welcome, and congratulations on choosing a Golden.
> 
> Because your boy is having frequently recurring hot spots, or, some sort of dermatitis, I would have your vet check him. Frequent hot spots can be a symptom of other issues, not the least being hypothyroidism, which is a very common disease in Goldens. Food allergies, contact dermatitis, and other environmental issues can also be a cause. I would want to eliminate anything physiological.
> 
> Treating hot spots is fine, but it is most helpful to find the cause and eliminate that.


 
Foz has had a full work up a month ago. He checked all lab vaules, you name it. Also had a 'desert K9 lab series' to look for valley fever, and other unique AZ issues.


----------



## Max Fischer

SolidGold said:


> It is possible the change in weather climate is affecting him! AZ is a big temp. change from Ohio! Have you been taking him out in the heat alot? I would try to gradually get him used to the temps out there....Keep him cool and like the others said try to get them early and use the gold bond. Also try to make sure he doesn't lick them which could also make them worse. Good luck!


 
He seems to be adjusting well. He goes to work with me everyday, and we are very literally together 24/7. I will work on the Gold Bond, and see how that works. I also emailed my vet to see what he thinks about prevention. Yesterday's trip was $130, and if this happens every week, I will have to transfer my paycheck directly to the vet.... ")


----------



## Max Fischer

*I just want to thank everyone for your valuable insight, I really, really appreciate it. I know this is not an exciting topic, and it means a great deal to me that you take your time to help.*


----------



## BeauShel

Almost all of us has been in the same spot as you. I also will trim the hair on the hot spot to help it to breath better and then pack the goldbond on the spot, but if he is having alot then you might not want to do trim with every spot. Since you have taken the treats back off the list, I would see if he starts to clear up and then you will know it is probably something in the ingredients. 
Good luck and hopefully it is nothing more than the snacks. I would also have them do a full thyroid panel including t3 & t4 to check the thyroid.


----------



## Swampcollie

Welcome!

Hot Spots (Moist Dermatitis) are normally self induced. 

They are started by some type of skin irritation, flea or chiggar bite, prolonged dampness, scrapes, yeast, fungus, allergies, etc. Once irritated, the dog bites, licks, chews and scratches at the spot causing a case of moist dermatitis to develop. Once started, they can spread rapidly in a matter of hours. 

To clear them up you need to break the itch cycle AND dry them out so they can scab over and heal. Keep the dog dry, no swimming or bathing until the spots are dried out, scabbed over and well on their way to healing. 

If you would have the fur removed to allow a clear look at a hot spot, you would see a circular area of oozing wet nasty looking skin, surrounded by a larger red rashy area. That red area around the oozy center itches like the devil and is what is causing the dog to keep scratching and expanding the spot. (The area of irritation is always larger than the oozy spot in the center.)

If you catch them when they're small (smaller that the diameter of a quarter) you can usually treat them at home without making a trip to the vet. 

Trim the fur in the area of the spot so air can get to the spot at dry it out. Apply a liberal amount of Gold Bond Powder (regular or extra strength) to the area not just the weepy spot. You need to soothe that red itchy ring around the spot and stop it from itching. Apply the powder as many times a day is needed to keep the spot dry.

If the spots get big, you're best off going to the Vet, shaving the area, and getting an antibiotic to prevent secondary infection.


----------



## paula bedard

Everything Swampcollie suggests, is exactly what my Vet told me. Sam had terrible hot spots as a young dog. We're in a very humid area and moisture was the worst culprit.
I'm betting that once you've healed the existing spots, he'll have them less frequently. You're in a much drier climate. Also, take his collar off while he's drying. Sam's hardest area to dry was his neck. I'd leave the collar off while indoors, if you can.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Shadow had a severe hot spot once (he had two other minor spots). I had him allergy tested and since keeping him away from foods he showed a sensitivity to, he hasn't had another.

I too have used Gold Bond Medicated powder for small spots that are not raging. A hot spot can spread in a matter of hours, so if using GB always be on the look out for spreading. I'm sure someone can share step by step instructions for it's application.
Swampcollie had the most informative and complete GB application process I've ever seen. I have a medication I can spray on now that I purchased from the Vet. It's great.

I would be sure to make sure your GR is never damp. When groomed or anytime the ears get wet, be sure to dry them out too. Seems like yeast, hot spots, and allergies sometimes go hand in hand.

You can have a hot spot free Golden!


----------



## Pointgold

Using Gold Bond on a hot spot can be effective. Clean the area well, and dry thoroughly, Dust the GB powder on the spot. Be careful not to put it on too thick or it can be counterproductive. A lighter dusting will still allow air to the spot and will help the GB be more effective. If packed on the spot, it can become pasty, the drying property decreased, and will be difficult to clean before the next application. I have used it in combination with either diluted Listerine or a product called "Cool-Spot" http://www.coolspot2000.com/
which is very effective.
Again, if the hotspots recurr frequently, then you are treating a symptom of an underlying cause, most commonly hypothyroidism.


----------



## mylissyk

All good advice. If your boy continues to have them, you might consider changing his food to something that is not beef, chicken, or lamb based. Some dogs have allergies to the most common ingredients in the majority of foods. You can find food with fish as the meat protein and that seems to be a good choice for allergy prone dogs. Natural Balance has a good variety, there are others. Purina One is a decent food and there are lots of dogs that do very well on it. Foods that are considered high quality ususally do not have corn or "by products" in them, and the meat content is a "meal", i.e. chicken meal, lamb meal, etc.. 

Can you find out if he has been prone to hot spots prior to you getting him? If he has had them reocurring previously then the Purina One might not be the best food for him. 

Congratulations on your new boy, and welcome to the board we love pictures so please post some of him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Yikes, I missed SC's post! Sorry SC!!!


----------



## Ljilly28

[QUOTE

No, I don't take my dog to the vet for hot spots. I catch them early and I use Gold Bond Medicated Powder. I have always had 100% sucess treating her hot spots with this powder.


I second the gold bond. Also, brushing daily to keep dead hair away from skin helps.


----------



## Max Fischer

Swampcollie said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Hot Spots (Moist Dermatitis) are normally self induced.
> 
> They are started by some type of skin irritation, flea or chiggar bite, prolonged dampness, scrapes, yeast, fungus, allergies, etc. Once irritated, the dog bites, licks, chews and scratches at the spot causing a case of moist dermatitis to develop. Once started, they can spread rapidly in a matter of hours.
> 
> *My guy doesn't really pick/lick at himself too often. I will keep a close eye out. If you see your dogs licking, do you say 'no'!?*
> 
> To clear them up you need to break the itch cycle AND dry them out so they can scab over and heal. Keep the dog dry, no swimming or bathing until the spots are dried out, scabbed over and well on their way to healing.
> 
> *I'm on it! *
> 
> If you would have the fur removed to allow a clear look at a hot spot, you would see a circular area of oozing wet nasty looking skin, surrounded by a larger red rashy area. That red area around the oozy center itches like the devil and is what is causing the dog to keep scratching and expanding the spot. (The area of irritation is always larger than the oozy spot in the center.)
> 
> *When I took him to the vet, the vet stated that I caught it early, although to me, it looked bad, they were the size of quarters, three in a row. It looks like the ones on his neck were due to a damp collar after swimming.  That will NOT happen again. As I said earlier, I did locate some smaller ones on a few other spots of his body, which I am hoping can be attributed to those snacks I tried last week.*
> 
> 
> If you catch them when they're small (smaller that the diameter of a quarter) you can usually treat them at home without making a trip to the vet.
> 
> Trim the fur in the area of the spot so air can get to the spot at dry it out. Apply a liberal amount of Gold Bond Powder (regular or extra strength) to the area not just the weepy spot. You need to soothe that red itchy ring around the spot and stop it from itching. Apply the powder as many times a day is needed to keep the spot dry.
> 
> *Great, thank you so much! I am trying not to be a mess about this, but I don't want my little guy to have any problems, especially the kind that can be prevented!*
> 
> If the spots get big, you're best off going to the Vet, shaving the area, and getting an antibiotic to prevent secondary infection.


 
*Thanks so much for the great info, I really appreciate it.*


----------



## Max Fischer

paula bedard said:


> Everything Swampcollie suggests, is exactly what my Vet told me. Sam had terrible hot spots as a young dog. We're in a very humid area and moisture was the worst culprit.
> I'm betting that once you've healed the existing spots, he'll have them less frequently. You're in a much drier climate. Also, take his collar off while he's drying. Sam's hardest area to dry was his neck. I'd leave the collar off while indoors, if you can.


 
So keep his collar off him as much as possible? Just to clarify, we are almost always in the A/C. Even the car is kept ice cold when we or he is in it. This may be a dumb question, but if I keep a training collar on him, that is metal, so that can't keep moisture, right? Is that a safer bet?


----------



## Max Fischer

mylissyk said:


> All good advice. If your boy continues to have them, you might consider changing his food to something that is not beef, chicken, or lamb based. Some dogs have allergies to the most common ingredients in the majority of foods. You can find food with fish as the meat protein and that seems to be a good choice for allergy prone dogs. Natural Balance has a good variety, there are others. Purina One is a decent food and there are lots of dogs that do very well on it. Foods that are considered high quality ususally do not have corn or "by products" in them, and the meat content is a "meal", i.e. chicken meal, lamb meal, etc..
> 
> Can you find out if he has been prone to hot spots prior to you getting him? If he has had them reocurring previously then the Purina One might not be the best food for him.
> 
> Congratulations on your new boy, and welcome to the board we love pictures so please post some of him.


 
So we have discussed treatment, but what about prevention, as far as finding the hot spots? How often do you guys search for them, or do your pups tell you by scratching, etc?

Do you have a certain technique? With his dense undercoat, I am trying hard to scan through his coat by brushing slowly against the hair, so I can see the skin, but I didn't know if there were a better way.

Thanks so much to all!


----------



## Pointgold

*Another tx for hotspots*

Anne gave permission to crosspost from another list, where hotspots were also being discussed:


janice land wrote: 

> Hi, One of my guys developed (in a matter of almost overnight) a 
> weeping hot pot on his head. 


Tea bags! 


Regular ordinary black tea. 

Clean the hot spot as well as possible. Soak a tea bag in *warm* water 
until its thoroughly moistened and some color is coming out of the tea 
bag ... water as warm as possible without burning the dog's skin. Apply 
the moist tea bag to the spot and keep it there for 5 minutes. You may 
need to periodically dip the tea bag back in warm water to keep the heat 
in it. Do 2-3 times a day. 

The tannins in the tea will DRY the spot out better than anything else 
I've found. Any tea staining of skin or fur is temporary and will wash 
right out. 

You can also use Gentacin spray along with the tea bag treatment ... 
apply the tea bags, once done let the spot dry for 15 or 20 minutes, 
then apply the Gentacin. 


FWIW, I do also use Gold Bond powder but find for really weepy spots, 
the powder just builds a thick crust and the spot is still weepy and 
infected underneath that crust. The tea bags really work to dry out the 
spot. Once its drying, THEN I'd use the Gold Bond. 


Anne McGuire 
[email protected]


----------



## Max Fischer

Thanks very much for the info, here is what my Vet said:

It take the injection about 48 hours to have full effect and will last for 7 to 10 days. Anyway, we still might need to add some oral prednisone to his treatment, so I'll bring some with me on Friday as long as you think he'll be comfortable until then.

There is always a possibility that the treats may have played a roll in his hot spots (pyodermatitis). You did the right thing by stopping them. We often see pets having multiple skin eruptions associated with general food allergies. It may be a simple coincidence, but as I always say, "when in doubt, cut it out"! 

Hopefully, this is still be a simple atopy or allergic reaction to the new Arizona environment. We might suggest adding a shampoo & cream rinse with hydrocortisone as a way of controlling his allergies topically. With the number of new spots, the spray might not have enough coverage for the whole pet!

We have the shampoo & leave on cream rinse here at the hospital, so I'll bring some over on Friday with the additional medications.

Sounds good to me, but are there down sides to prednisone? With people meds, there sure are, and I don't want the cure to be worse than the disease.


----------



## Ivrygld

*lots of great advice*

Welcome, and I must say you have received great suggestions. I also live in a warm climate (Florida) and do have problems with hot spots from time to time. I have tried most treatments out there over the years, and for me the key is to get the hot spot to "dry out". Gold bond powder ( I also use the green extra strength version) applied liberally throughout the day. I was also instructed by the vet once the area begins to scab up to take malacetic ear & wound solution,( made by dermapet) (natural ear and wound cleaner) apply and debride the wound with a flea comb to remove the crusts. Then apply the Gold bond powder again. I have prednisone for severe outbreaks, but generally use OTC benadryl for the itching. I feel more comfortable using benadryl over the prednisone, but occasionally have no choice but to use the more aggresive treatment (prednisone). The malacetic solution has acetic acid in it (vinegar) which is a natural anti infective.
Good luck with your "hot spots"...


----------



## Jo Ellen

Hot spots are so frustrating. There's so many different advices out there but the thing is, you have to find something that works and works FAST, otherwise you could have a disaster on your hands literally overnight.

I can't speak for all the suggested treatments here. I can tell you that I used the Gold Bond Powder on huge hot spots that had spread over her entire neck area and were beginning to spread to her head. I was all set to take her into the vet the next day, dreading her having to be shaved, but decided to try the Gold Bond overnight just in case. 

I did nothing fancy, I didn't clip her hair, I didn't clean her wounds, I just put it on, packed it down over all the affected areas and I kid you not, within 12 hours she was on the upward swing. 

I didn't worry about how much I used. I just made sure there was a powder pack over the spots and that the areas stayed dry. Using too much did not seem to be an issue at all. I did not clean between applications, and I used the powder until the scabs fell off and I saw pink healthy skin beneath.

What I like about the Gold Bond powder the most is that it's easy to use and most of the time very effective, and quickly effective.

Max Fischer, I think the best way to find hot spots is to run your fingers through your dogs fur. If you find any matting or hair clumped together or anything that feels out of the ordinary, take a closer look. 

It's been awhile since Daisy has had a hot spot but when she did, I would use the powder liberally, yes. I would apply it many times a day, without disturbing the pack that was already there. I just re-applied. I know some here have cautioned against that but what I've done has worked very well for me. I would do it the same way if she gets a hot spot again. I'm confident I know how to treat them. I'll continue doing exactly as I've done in the past. 

Crappy dog food to me is the high-grain food you find in the grocery store (Purina, Ol' Roy, Gravy Train, etc).

:wavey:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Maple syrup...if you feel something sticky on the coat at any point that reminds you of maple syrup, you may have a hot spot.


----------



## Goldendogx2

*Curious*

I'm must curious, wondering if your GR is a service dog or a failed service dog. I have a GR that failed a service school out of MI and his past skin history is very sad. But is now doing very well

Now he's periodically on prednisone (dangerous), 3v caps, a high quality food and lots of exercise to help spend his stress. I've heard stress causes hot spots, too. Your baby did just have a drastic transition.

Talk to your vet about stress as well.


----------



## Max Fischer

Jo Ellen said:


> Hot spots are so frustrating. There's so many different advices out there but the thing is, you have to find something that works and works FAST, otherwise you could have a disaster on your hands literally overnight.
> 
> I can't speak for all the suggested treatments here. I can tell you that I used the Gold Bond Powder on huge hot spots that had spread over her entire neck area and were beginning to spread to her head. I was all set to take her into the vet the next day, dreading her having to be shaved, but decided to try the Gold Bond overnight just in case.
> 
> I did nothing fancy, I didn't clip her hair, I didn't clean her wounds, I just put it on, packed it down over all the affected areas and I kid you not, within 12 hours she was on the upward swing.
> 
> I didn't worry about how much I used. I just made sure there was a powder pack over the spots and that the areas stayed dry. Using too much did not seem to be an issue at all. I did not clean between applications, and I used the powder until the scabs fell off and I saw pink healthy skin beneath.
> 
> What I like about the Gold Bond powder the most is that it's easy to use and most of the time very effective, and quickly effective.
> 
> Max Fischer, I think the best way to find hot spots is to run your fingers through your dogs fur. If you find any matting or hair clumped together or anything that feels out of the ordinary, take a closer look.
> 
> It's been awhile since Daisy has had a hot spot but when she did, I would use the powder liberally, yes. I would apply it many times a day, without disturbing the pack that was already there. I just re-applied. I know some here have cautioned against that but what I've done has worked very well for me. I would do it the same way if she gets a hot spot again. I'm confident I know how to treat them. I'll continue doing exactly as I've done in the past.
> 
> Crappy dog food to me is the high-grain food you find in the grocery store (Purina, Ol' Roy, Gravy Train, etc).
> 
> :wavey:


 
Thanks so much! I am going to print this thread, so I can always refer to it. I wonder why the vet said his food is ok, if it is crappy.  I have had other dog people tell me Purina One is not exactly where it is at. One of my friends who isa bit on the hippie side said to get some organic stuff. I guess I have resisted because he has been on the same food for SO long, without problems.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Best money I ever spent was on a blood test to see what Shadow was allergic to. Not everyone believes it's accurate, but it's helped for a number of years now.


----------



## Max Fischer

Goldendogx2 said:


> I'm must curious, wondering if your GR is a service dog or a failed service dog. I have a GR that failed a service school out of MI and his past skin history is very sad. But is now doing very well
> 
> Now he's periodically on prednisone (dangerous), 3v caps, a high quality food and lots of exercise to help spend his stress. I've heard stress causes hot spots, too. Your baby did just have a drastic transition.
> 
> Talk to your vet about stress as well.


 
My guy is a 'Career Changer' he was at a service dog school, but due to mild HD, he was released prior to starting formal dog college. He now has another full-time job, and comes to work with me every day.

Here are some pics of Fozzie.


----------



## SolidGold

Fozzie is adorable and he looks very well behaved! I am just curious and I hope you don't mind me asking....but what kind of work do you do that allows you to bring your dog with you?


----------



## Max Fischer

SolidGold said:


> Fozzie is adorable and he looks very well behaved! I am just curious and I hope you don't mind me asking....but what kind of work do you do that allows you to bring your dog with you?


 
He is the best, and I love him so much. We just got done with training, and he is such a quick learner.

I work as a crisis therapist for a large Police Department. My GR will assist us in responding to crisis calls throughout the community.


----------



## SolidGold

Max Fischer said:


> He is the best, and I love him so much. We just got done with training, and he is such a quick learner.
> 
> I work as a crisis therapist for a large Police Department. My GR will assist us in responding to crisis calls throughout the community.


Thats awesome! Has Fozzie gone on a call yet? He seems so proud in his pictures like he kind of knows he's doing something important!


----------



## Max Fischer

SolidGold said:


> Thats awesome! Has Fozzie gone on a call yet? He seems so proud in his pictures like he kind of knows he's doing something important!


 
He is the best, and I know he is going to help so many people. He has gone on four 'unofficial calls' where he has helped people. We are doing a slow roll-out, so we know he is comfortable, and ready.

It's funny you mention that he looks proud. He puppy raisers are awesome, and they told me, even when he was little, when his cape was on, he would walk a little taller, which I thought was cool.


----------



## SolidGold

Max Fischer said:


> He is the best, and I know he is going to help so many people. He has gone on four 'unofficial calls' where he has helped people. We are doing a slow roll-out, so we know he is comfortable, and ready.
> 
> It's funny you mention that he looks proud. He puppy raisers are awesome, and they told me, even when he was little, when his cape was on, he would walk a little taller, which I thought was cool.


He really does! He really looks like he is one proud golden! I think Fozzie is going to be fantastic and I wish you all the best with him! I can't wait to hear more about him! Please let us know how he does...both with work and his hotspots.


----------



## Max Fischer

SolidGold said:


> He really does! He really looks like he is one proud golden! I think Fozzie is going to be fantastic and I wish you all the best with him! I can't wait to hear more about him! Please let us know how he does...both with work and his hotspots.


 
Thanks so much, we shall see how it goes, but every sign is telling us that we have an amazing dog, and I am honored to get to partner with him.


----------



## SolidGold

By the way I have to tell you I love his name! Its different and unique....and seems to really fit him. Ok I'll shut up now! LOL Can you tell I love Goldens?
But in all seriousness I looked in to adopting a career change seeing eye golden but decided on a rescue instead...


----------



## Max Fischer

SolidGold said:


> By the way I have to tell you I love his name! Its different and unique....and seems to really fit him. Ok I'll shut up now! LOL Can you tell I love Goldens?
> But in all seriousness I looked in to adopting a career change seeing eye golden but decided on a rescue instead...


 
Thanks SO much, so do I. I just couldn't bear it if his name was something else, or something silly. He came to us already named, and he is a perfect Fozzie!

Most assistance dog schools will adopt dogs that did not make it through school. There is a typical 5-7 year waiting list to get a dog, but they are great dogs.


----------



## Celeigh

I love the Fozzie name too! Fozzie Bear was my favorite Muppet as a kid. 

You mentioned Prednisone and it's dangers, but I just wanted to add another two cents on it. I grew up with goldens and have 2 of my own now and they all had varying levels of allergies (except my puppy Fergus - KNOCK ON WOOD!). One (Wally) was so bad that when we adopted him from the animal shelter he had a hot spot between his shoulder blades as big as a dinner plate. After much trial and error, he was put on Prednisone on and off throughout the year whenever his allergies became unmanageable. The vet informed my parents it could shorten his life, but as a last resort it worked miracles and their thought was a shorter happy life was better than a long miserable one. He showed us all and lived to be 14. On and off Prednisone and cortisone shots his whole life.


----------



## Pointgold

Celeigh said:


> I love the Fozzie name too! Fozzie Bear was my favorite Muppet as a kid.
> 
> You mentioned Prednisone and it's dangers, but I just wanted to add another two cents on it. I grew up with goldens and have 2 of my own now and they all had varying levels of allergies (except my puppy Fergus - KNOCK ON WOOD!). One (Wally) was so bad that when we adopted him from the animal shelter he had a hot spot between his shoulder blades as big as a dinner plate. After much trial and error, he was put on Prednisone on and off throughout the year whenever his allergies became unmanageable. The vet informed my parents it could shorten his life, but as a last resort it worked miracles and their thought was a shorter happy life was better than a long miserable one. He showed us all and lived to be 14. On and off Prednisone and cortisone shots his whole life.


THis is so true. The key to using prednisone is to avoid long term use, and when it IS used, to gradually reduce the dosage as opposed to simply stopping. Weaning them off it allows the body to increase it's own natural production. It can be a lifesaver.


----------



## gold4me

I am going to jump in here about prednisone and cortisone. Be very careful and follow directions about over use of these. If the body gets too much of these it can and will develop a condition called Cushings.


----------



## Max Fischer

Just an update, Fozzie is doing pretty good. He started his prednisone course last night. It would have been helpful to know that it often makes dogs pee more, because while at work today, he peed on my leg and shoe. It was kind of funny, and I was just stunned, I kind of froze. 

I did notice he has what looks like hot spots on his knuckles of his paws, I have the topical spray, but I don't know how to get it to penetrate his fur to get to the skin. On his other little hot spots, I can part the hair and make it happen, but his paws are tricky.

I hope you all are well.


----------



## Celeigh

I didn't remember the peeing thing, sorry! :doh: On the topical spray, it may just be trial and error to find something that works to get it in there - holding the nozzle really close to his paw, soaking a cotton ball in it and pressing in onto his knuckles, etc.


----------



## Romeo1

Jo Ellen said:


> No, I don't take my dog to the vet for hot spots. I catch them early and I use Gold Bond Medicated Powder. I have always had 100% sucess treating her hot spots with this powder.
> 
> I use Gold Bond Medicated Powder, Extra Strength. Comes in a green bottle. I use it at the first sign of trouble, even for a minor skin irritation or if I see my dog is itching a particular area repeatedly. Sometimes I use it just to cool her off when it's very warm.


 Would you put the Gold Bond on your dog's paw? My dog has only one hot spot, less than the size of a dime, on his front paw. I've taken him to the Vet and he said it's allergies. He's on antibiotics and an antihistamine, yet he still wants to lick the spot. I'd like to try the Gold Bond but am wondering if it is poisonous if they lick it.


----------



## Romeo1

Max Fischer said:


> I wonder why the vet said his food is ok, if it is crappy.  I have had other dog people tell me Purina One is not exactly where it is at. One of my friends who isa bit on the hippie side said to get some organic stuff. I guess I have resisted because he has been on the same food for SO long, without problems.


 My vet said something similar when I mentioned changing his food. Something about a high percentage of allergies are either inhaled or skin induced, not food. Anyway, I still changed his food to a non-grain, Wellness CORE, although I've read it takes about 10 weeks to see a change from food induced allergies....


----------



## Ljilly28

I did notice he has what looks like hot spots on his knuckles of his paws.[/QUOTE said:


> You're getting great advice from the whole forum, so I just want to send huge sympathy Foz's way. Hot spots have that unmistakable smell, and you know they must be miserable-feeling. Poor pup. Poor you.


----------



## TrippersMom

_Hi Everyone,

My boy Tripper is nearly 4 yrs old and has had raging hotspots every spring. Rushing to the vet resulted in shaving, antibiotics and sprays, which worked, but I wanted answers on prevention. I googled hot spot prevention and ended up in this forum. Your experiences have been an eye opener! 
Thanks so much for the advice for Fozzie, it will help Tripper too. My boy nearly lost his swimming priviledges because of this.
BTW...to Fozzies Dad...NEVER apologize for your expression of love & concern for your dog. Dogs give so much in return for so little and everyone in this forum understands!_


----------



## LibertyME

Glad you found us TrippersMom! Welcome!


----------



## Gwen

Max Fischer said:


> He seems to be adjusting well. He goes to work with me everyday, and we are very literally together 24/7. I will work on the Gold Bond, and see how that works. I also emailed my vet to see what he thinks about prevention. Yesterday's trip was $130, and if this happens every week, I will have to transfer my paycheck directly to the vet.... ")


You might want to consider pet insurance BEFORE or IF they diagnose anything!

As well, I keep on hand an antibiotic cream called "Panolog" for any skin irritations on the boys. Yes, I'll admit that we even use it because it's so much better than any Polysporin products. I'm also a strong advocate of using Listerine/water mixture when grooming Nyg & Razz - Not only does it make them smell better but the antiseptic qualities sure help any skin issues. I'm also a user of Gold Bond. (When something comes up for the boys, we head to the human medicine cabinet)


----------



## Rikos Mom

Hi!

We found this website while searching for hot spot help! We're so glad we did!

We're on the mend with one right now and have another brewing, and will be putting advice read in these forums to the test!

It's been a very wet summer here, and we've fought with hot spots off and on since spring with Riko. We identified a wheat allergy even though the vet said it most likely wasn't (it was....we're sure), but we've still had issues off and on this summer. He'll be 2 this month and our baby, we hate to see even the tiniest one on him! We've gone the steroid route, sprays, and an antibiotic as a precaution last year with one. We've always shaved the area, washed it, kept it dry etc....so they'll heal eventually, however it seems once we get one under control, another pops up.

We're discussing doing allergy testing also, and the vet advised changing his food to a venison or duck based food. He's on Nutro natural choice lamb and rice, which our breeder uses. We took him off of it when he was a little over a hear and switched to chicken and rice (which has wheat in it) and he started having BAD hot spot issues, so we switched him back and they cleared up until this spring/summer.

We'll let you know how we do!

Love the pictures of all of your Goldens! We'll update our profile soon and post pictures (we lost a computer a couple of weeks ago, which has all of our pictures on it!)

:wave:

Will post how he does in a couple of days!


----------



## LibertyME

Lost in this thread was a very important nugget of info 
LJilly mentioned GROOMING....

Daily grooming is necessary to remove dead fur.
It will improve air circulation to the skin
Help your dog dry faster after swimming...
Daily grooming will allow you to catch any skin irritations (like bug bites or scratches) before they even become a hot spot.
Grooming takes time, but it cost very little. Just the cost of a comb and a grooming rake.
Plus all of the other benefits of having a well groomed dog...like a nice looking pup...healthy coat...and time well spent bonding.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Someone asked about putting Gold Bond on paws. Buzz was licking his paws late one night and wouldn't stop. I got the hair dryer, used it on cool to dry the fur between the pads. Then gave a light dusting of Gold Bond, rubbed it in a little. Then I took Vicks Vapor Rub, JUST a little bit on my finger and dabbed it around the outside of each pad. Buzz went to lick and the face he made was funny, like "what the hell was that".:yuck:
He never licked his paws the rest of the night.


----------



## onewarmguy

Just my two cents worth but I treat Brady's hot spots with Bactine and Gold Bond, I don't clip the hair back just give them(the hot spots) a good squirt of Bactine to the affected area and wipe with a cotton pad (he doesn't like that part), then generously sprinkle the sore with Gold Bond and gently fluff the hair to get the powder settled onto the skin.
One other thing to consider, and I'm sorry to bring this up but, I noticed that you're using a furminator and pin brush to groom, be VERY CAREFUL about the amount of pressure against the skin and don't overuse the furminator. I seen to recall that the furminator people recommend that you pass it over the same area no more than 3 times. Given the quantity and frequency of the hot spots on Fozzie are you sure that you're not inadvertently scraping his skin and starting off a fresh area of irritation?
Onewarmguy
(Brady's human)


----------



## wendyb

I was told by a breeder that Fish oil and Biotin can prevent hot spots! Havent tried it yet. We are suffering from our first case with Remington (9 months)!


----------



## Finleys mom

This forum has been so helpful. I found it when I was googling and trying to figure out what the sore spot on Finley's neck was. He is 7 months old, we spent the weekend camping and there was one whole day of rain and swimming on the other days. He was wet/damp most of the time with his collar on. I didn't realize this could happen. I found the spot this morning and at first thought it was just still wet from his bath last night but on closer inspection its sticky wet (discharge) and looks like the fur is coming off and the skin is pink.

It may also been exacerbated by the fact that he kept eating our friends dogs food (Pedigree) when camping and he has never had a corn based food. He had some runny poops also because of this.

Thanks again for the great tips, I will pick up some gold bond today. I put polysporin on it as soon as I noticed as well.


----------



## mylissyk

Finleys mom said:


> This forum has been so helpful. I found it when I was googling and trying to figure out what the sore spot on Finley's neck was. He is 7 months old, we spent the weekend camping and there was one whole day of rain and swimming on the other days. He was wet/damp most of the time with his collar on. I didn't realize this could happen. I found the spot this morning and at first thought it was just still wet from his bath last night but on closer inspection its sticky wet (discharge) and looks like the fur is coming off and the skin is pink.
> 
> It may also been exacerbated by the fact that he kept eating our friends dogs food (Pedigree) when camping and he has never had a corn based food. He had some runny poops also because of this.
> 
> Thanks again for the great tips, I will pick up some gold bond today. I put polysporin on it as soon as I noticed as well.


Welcome to the board!. I'm glad you found some good suggestions for the hot spots. Be sure to shave the fur off the wound, and I would suggest you not put any medicine on it that will keep the wound moist. You want it to stay dry so it heals, being moist allows it to spread.


----------



## Wendy427

There have been numerous posts here on GRF about using ORGANIC Apple Cider Vinegar for hot spots. Here are 2 GRF links:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-compulsive-feet-licking-what-we-learned.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...golden-skin-infection-during-summer-time.html


----------



## GoldimomJenn

My baby girl Golden that is a little over a year old has just had her first few hot spots as well. I am calling the vet early Monday morning but I am going to try to implement some of the suggestions in here. She is on Nutro Large breed Lamb and rice but I have recently introduced some training treats made with real salmon from the American Kennel Club?? Anyone know if either of these could potentially be a problem? The Nutro has no soy protein, corn, or wheat. But the Treats have wheat and also warns about shellfish allergy so I wonder if the treats could have triggered??


----------



## goldy1

I've had some experience with hot spots - not always triggered by a food intolerance.

Chance has gotten hot spots which have started with a bug bite that was itchy. If he opens it up or creates a wound, he may end up licking the area before I notice. This gets the area moist, and with ALL THAT GOLDEN HAIR on the wound, it KEEPS the area moist. The perfect condition for a hot spot to develop.

When I notice it, I clean it with an antiseptic (I use povidone iodine 10%) and rinse it off well. Trim the hair around the spot so that the hair doesn't mat on the wound as it's healing. Then dry it well. I first use a soft towel, then a hair dryer on low just to be sure the area is thoroughly dry. Never use a cream antiseptic since that will keep the area moist.

Keep an eye on the spot to insure it's healing and not spreading. Try to keep her from scratching it - it will probably be a little itchy while the scab is forming.

Hot spots are NOT fun. But they can be managed more easily if caught early. I agree 1000% with LJilly - grooming is your best tool in management of these and many skin problems.

Good luck!


----------



## Willow52

GoldimomJenn said:


> My baby girl Golden that is a little over a year old has just had her first few hot spots as well. I am calling the vet early Monday morning but I am going to try to implement some of the suggestions in here. She is on Nutro Large breed Lamb and rice but I have recently introduced some training treats made with real salmon from the American Kennel Club?? Anyone know if either of these could potentially be a problem? The Nutro has no soy protein, corn, or wheat. But the Treats have wheat and also warns about shellfish allergy so I wonder if the treats could have triggered??


My Hank is allergic to salmon, so it's possible. He gets terribke itchies which can lead to hotspots.


----------



## amelia42188

First of all thanks for a super informative thread everyone! I was wondering if anyone had any insight on shaving your golden due to hot spots. I am so done bringing him to the vet 2-3 times per spring and loading him up with steroids, antibiotics, and having them shave him. I would prefer to shave him myself and treat with gold bond powder. I tried shaving him the other day with boyfriend's shaver, and then my own shaver. Didn't work to well. Can anyone whos shaved their golden tell me what they use and where I can buy? Thanks!!


----------



## ereddick

my golden got these severe frequent hotspots when she was younger. Now, at 7, only gets them occasionally. STOP bathing, brushing and swimming until completely cleared up. Stop with the furminator and sharp brushes until completely healed. Be careful with these types of groom tools which can damage the skin then actually cause the hotspot to start. do not press into the skin when using and brush lightly. 
Apply peroxide or betegen frequently ( keep this on hand for all skin abrasions) and I like this Dr dog lotion to help relieve itching and speed healing. I now have a puppy and when I notice anything on him I spray with betegen every few hours for day one, then apply dr dog at night. . then after it looks like its healing I alternate these treatments throughout the day, takes the healing time from weeks to days. 
This dr dog lotion, I found it on line. ITs worth it and better than anything else Ive found. GNC available at petsmart makes some helpful sprays and shampoos too. Manage yeast... bc that causes itching, scratching and then if they break the skin by scratching ... hot spot. I use the antifungal shampoo from GNC on my goldens bc they swim frequently. dry them- especially in the summer as much as possible after bathing and swimming.


----------



## v65babe

Change his food to something that has NO fillers. My GR got them if he at anything with gluten/fillers. I put him on Natural Balance duck and potato, and the hot spots went away.....as long as he didn't eat any gluten.


----------



## lynnhder

*Hot spots*



Max Fischer said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am the proud Dad of an amazing 15 month old GR. When I first got him a month ago, he had two minor hot spots near his groin, that were easily treated with GentaSpray.
> 
> Two days ago, while petting/brushing him, I felt several bumps on his neck, near his collar line. Upon close inspection, I discovered four hot spots, the size of quarters, one of which had some discharge. I took my baby to the vet the next morning, and he got a shot, some antibiotics, and some more spray. Problem solved, right?
> 
> Today while at Wag-N-Wash (GREAT do it yourself dog washing place), I discovered more early hot spots on his paws, hip, etc.
> 
> Here are my questions for you veterans:
> 
> · Do hot spots ever resolve themselves, or do they always require intervention?
> 
> · Do you take your GR to the vet for each and every hot spot, or only the big scary ones?
> 
> · Other than being mindful of allergy and dampness conditions, can you prevent hot spots?
> 
> · Is there like an anti-hotspot vitamin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys do to prevent/treat hotspots?
> 
> I don't mean to sound neurotic, but I don't want anything to hurt my little guy, and it makes me nuts worrying about him. What really scares me is that I would not have seen/felt these little new hot spots, unless I was able to see them while blow-drying my GR. I brush him every day, I use the Furminator, pin brush and a rake, and work hard at keeping him in tiptop shape. Having seen photos of really bad hotspots, I take this really seriously, and want to be the best Dad I can.
> 
> Any tips or advice would be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> Thanks much!



I wanted to add that after 5 years of my Golden having hot spots (his twin sister has never had one), we discovered that more frequent baths with ground oatmeal/equal part baking soda/a few drops of baby shampoo mixed with warm water did the trick. We had been through hell and back prior to this. The reason it works? I think my male dog is allergic to something in grass, which leads to itching. Now we try for a bath at least every 2 weeks, and so far so good. Worth a shot!


----------

